# Need burrow-supporting substrate, tips please



## Dhaynes (Feb 14, 2013)

I need it for 

G. Pulchripes.
L. Parahybana.
S. Subspinipes.
M. giganteus


Since they all are tropical or at least sub-tropical, I'm wondering what substrate to use. (They're currently on Sphagnum Moss.)

Maybe add a small amount of pure clay?

They're all so eager to dig.


----------



## xTimx (Feb 14, 2013)

Good ol' eco-earth.        seriously i used this and its great for my Ts, i made a home made burrow for my nhandu chromatus and its held up thus far.


----------



## macbaffo (Feb 14, 2013)

eco-earth or peat


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Feb 14, 2013)

Well packed eco earth will work.  Peat moss or organic top soil will work, as well.


----------



## Dhaynes (Feb 14, 2013)

See, I used Eco-Earth, packed it down tight, but it still caves in on my vinegaroon. (I forgot she's the only one NOT on sphagnum.) She still gets out fine, she's a flippin' bullldozer Tarantulas and centipedes aren't really bulldozers.


----------



## vespers (Feb 14, 2013)

I wouldn't necessarily consider M. giganteus strictly a tropical or sub-tropical species...though found in Florida, its also found throughout the southern and southwestern desert states in the U.S. as well. You could try mixing some sand in with the eco-earth for the vinegaroon.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 14, 2013)

I haven't had much luck with sand and vinegaroons, unfortunately.  Tried to set it up like a Hadrurus tank, wetting individual layers and drying before adding the next but after the usual 'dozing, it collapsed.  A clay addition is on my short list to try next, in addition to the lightweight objects already buried in the substrate to encourage building a brood chamber.  

The first two on your list will stop burrowing as they get older and then laugh behind your back at your attempts

For tropical centipedes I prefer an additive free potting soil...if kept at an optimum level of moisture the tunnels will remain intact.  Isopods are harmless to them and will keep the moist environment clean.

Peat.  I love and hate it.  Stays cleaner than any other sub because of the acidity but is absolutely awful if allowed to dry whatsoever.  IMO, it's best as a substrate additive but nothing more.


----------



## The Snark (Feb 14, 2013)

So how many million tons of clay can I ship you? Geologically speaking, we have decomposed granite, laterite, sandy loam, clay, more clay, swamps, and some more clay. And some top soil here and there between clay deposits. And oh yes, clay.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 15, 2013)

:





The Snark said:


> So how many million tons of clay can I ship you? Geologically speaking, we have decomposed granite, laterite, sandy loam, clay, more clay, swamps, and some more clay. And some top soil here and there between clay deposits. And oh yes, clay.


I see a bio active clay business in your future:tongue.  It's kind of funny that people willingly pay for the stuff.  I collect it from the neighbor's yard when he busts yet another pipe on his water collection system.  Maybe Zoomed will come-a-callin', haha.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 16, 2013)

For non-desert stuff I add decomposed granite sand I get out of a river bed around here, Pedernales riv, add it to coco fiber.  Ime, vinegarones/roons usually like to burrow under something like a flat rock, so no caving in there if you do it that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Feb 16, 2013)

zonbonzovi said:


> :
> 
> I see a bio active clay business in your future:tongue.  It's kind of funny that people willingly pay for the stuff.  I collect it from the neighbor's yard when he busts yet another pipe on his water collection system.  Maybe Zoomed will come-a-callin', haha.


Making the clay around here bio-active is the ultimate beetch. I combined about 30 cubic yards of compost with maybe 10 cubic feet of our wonderful impermeable clay and it was still too mingy to grow veggies.


----------

